# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته ی ریاضی برای من مناسب است؟

## nashnas4

سلام من یک سال دیگه فکر میکنم باید انتخاب رشته کنم
سال قبل معدلم بالای ۱۹ بوده
تنها درسی که یه مقدار توش ضعف دارم ریاضی هست
بقیه درس ها خوبه
به رشته های تجربی علاقه داشتم ولی فکر میکنم من تحمل جنگ با این همه سیاهی لشگر و نخبه و ... تو تجربی و ندارم و به نظرم در توانمم نیست 
فقط به رشته های تجربی کمی علاقه داشتم
فنی حرفه ای و ریاضی در اولیت انتخاب من هست
امتحان ریاضی فکر کنید مثلا ۱۵ یا ۱۶ نمره هام هستند بقیه درس ها توی کارنامه معمولا یا ۲۰ یا ۱۹ بوده 
رشته ی ریاضی برای من مناسب است؟
یه مقدار من و راهنمایی کنید اگر میخواهید بحث مشاور و ... مطرح کنید فعلا وقتش نیست
(به عناوین و رشته هایی که تو ریاضی هست هم علاقه دارم)
فقط اطلاعاتم زیاد تر بشود و اینکه ببینم با این طور نمره ریاضی برم بالا ریاضی در چه حد سنگین میشه و من توانشو و دارم که بخونم یا باید به فکر چیز دیگری باشم
خلاصه یه راهنمایی هایی بهم بکنید
ببخشید خیلی طولانی نوشتم چون میخواستم حرف ها دقیق تر باشه...
(دانشگاه در اینده در اون حد هم  شاید برام مهم نیست یه دانشگاه خوب که مدرک معتبر داشته باشه و بعد کنکور دوغوز اباد نیفتم)

----------


## giti.76

سلام دوست عزیز
وقتی شما میگید نمره ی ریاضی تون 15 16 هستنمیشه گفت که رشته ریاضی واستون مناسب هست یا نیست! مثلن من خودم اول دبیرستان نمره ی ریاضیم 15 14 بود اما دوم دبیرستان 19 20 بودم و دلیلش هم مشکل بودن سوالاتی بود که دبیرمون واسه امتخانای کلاس اول میداد. شما وقتی میتونی با نمره خودتو بسنجی که سوالا کاملن استاندار باشن و اینکه توی جامعه آماری بالایی اون سوال ها رو حل کنید که هم درصد و هم رتبه تون رو بدونید.
بعد اینکه گفتی تحمل جنگ رو نداری! وقتی میفهمی تحمل جنگ رو داری که میرسی به سال کنکور و میگذرونیش و میبینی اگر تلاش میکردی اونقدرها هم که فکر میکردی سخت نبود! خیلی ها تا قبل از کنکور همین حس رو دارن اما به کنکور که میرسن میپذیرنش و واسه اش میجنگن. 
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------

